# aftermarket motor mounts for z31



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

i am posting this for my roommate. he has a z31 (87) n/a, and needs new mounts. i have looked at lightning motor sports, where i got my prothanes, jim wolf, stillen etc, but haven't found anything. does anyone have any suggestions on where we could find some good urethane mounts, or is there a better oem option? thanks in advance- jeff


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Anybody got any leads on mounts? I'm thinking OEM, because I can't find anything else either. You may be able to craft solid mounts out of urethane somehow, and I've heard of people making their own, but I don't know if that's something he wants to do.......


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I looked last night and couldn't find anything. Your best bet is to get OEM.


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

i know a guy with a mr2, and he poured his own urethane, and some guy in the sr20 forums did it too. that's a good idea that i hadn't thought of. i guess we'll look into that. thanks - jeff


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I have been trying to find some too with no luck- how hard would it be to pur some?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Not hard if you could get the temps to heat it up too and have a mold


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

there are NO aftermarket engine mounts for Z31's. Fabricate solid ones, It's easy.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

What a crappy post. Tell him how it's easy, how much it's going to cost him. 

Not just No there isn't any and make your own solid ones


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

You should be able to buy raw urethane at HomeDepot or some other place like that, isn't this the same stuff they seal wood floors with? Or maybe it's a different type , I dunno. All the same, some commercial carrier will have it, after that all you need to do is make a mold, or use the outer casing of the original bushing, and any original inner metal liners. I doubt raw urethane will cost more than $15 a gallon to find. And a gallon will probably be plenty to finish a set of motor mounts.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Marc Z31 said:


> there are NO aftermarket engine mounts for Z31's. Fabricate solid ones, It's easy.


 We had already established that there wasn't. And a few posts back I just told him the same thing. Did you have something new to contribute to the thread? And to the forum in general? If not, please don't waste all of our times by posting here.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Marc Z31 said:


> there are NO aftermarket engine mounts for Z31's. Fabricate solid ones, It's easy.


Have you ever driven a car with solid motor mounts? I think not because their is no way you would want to do that in any sort of streetable car. It will shake your teeth out.

Easy? It depends what you consider easy but you got to remember that most people here are not fabricators.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

yeah so- just a thought here- If I purchased brand new ones from Nissan would that be ok? As in.......considerably better then the 165,000 mile ones I have now? They are way expensive though-- 80 dollars a side- Id rather try to make some. I have never even looked at them- is there anyway you could just get new ones and reinforce them with urethane like energy suspension does for the B13 tranny mounts?


----------

